# El modo subjuntivo



## wellington faria

*Hola amigos, me gustaría entender mejor el modo subjuntivo en esa frase

''Me hubiera gustado verte ayer en la fiesta de nuestros amigos''.

Creo que es lo mismo que decir: Me iba a agradar verte ayer en la fiesta de nuestros amigos.

¿Qué les parece?

Gracias por adelantado.*


----------



## Carfer

Correcto. Corresponde em português a _'teria gostado de te ver ontem na festa dos nossos amigos_'.


----------



## Fanaya

De facto, na minha opinião, em espanhol está correcto "me _*habría*_ gustado (...)". Ocorre-me, mas não estou certo, que "me *había* gustado (...)" também não está errado, pois acho que enfatiza o desejo.


----------



## chlapec

De fato, em espanhol pode-se escrever também "me *habría* gustado verte..." sem mudança de significado.


----------



## VitalinaT

la palabra principal" es "ayer"...ya no le ha visto ayer y no hay la posibilidad cambiar lo + queria verla mucho!! por eso tenemos el subj.


----------



## Outsider

Em espanhol o imperfeito do subjuntivo em -_ra_- dobra como condicional (futuro do pretérito).


----------



## wellington faria

Gracias compañeros!


----------



## sergiourra

Fanaya said:


> Ocorre-me, mas não estou certo, que "me *había* gustado (...)" também não está errado, pois acho que enfatiza o desejo.



"Me había", está errado, pues cambia completamente el sentido de la frase. "Me hubiera" y "Me habría", están correctos.




> Em espanhol o imperfeito do subjuntivo em -ra- dobra como condicional (futuro do pretérito)



Cierto, pero me parece que no explicitando la condición, "hubiera" se entiende igual que "habría".

Estas frases son distintas:

"Me hubiera gustado verte."
"Me hubiera gustado verte si [condición]."

En todo caso, en contexto, la condición puede estar implícita, por lo que no es necesario explicitarla.

Eso me parece. Se aceptan quejas.


----------



## Istriano

_Me hubiese gustado verte_ también es muy comun 
http://www.ole.com.ar/racing/Molina-Racing-Futbol_de_Primera_0_491351135.html


----------



## dexterciyo

''Me *hubiera* gustado verte ayer en la fiesta de nuestros amigos''.

"Me *hubiese* gustado verte ayer en la fiesta de nuestros amigos".

"Me *habría* gustado verte ayer en la fiesta de nuestros amigos".

Son todas posibles y tienen el mismo significado. 

Esto no significa que el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo y el condicional compuesto sean siempre intercambiables.


----------



## Fanaya

sergiourra said:


> "Me había", está errado, pues cambia completamente el sentido de la frase.



A mi modo de ver, no cambia nada. De todas maneras, me gustaría que me dijeras por qué, ya que yo no acabo de ver diferencia alguna. O tal vez sea un regionalismo...


----------



## sergiourra

Fanaya said:


> A mi modo de ver, no cambia nada. De todas maneras, me gustaría que me dijeras por qué, ya que yo no acabo de ver diferencia alguna. O tal vez sea un regionalismo...



El indicativo —no sólo en español—  no se usa para indicar hechos hipotéticos (deseos, esperanzas), excepto en frases condicionales. Por lo tanto, no cabe usar el imperfecto del indicativo "había", en este caso, y sí podría usarse el condicional "habría".

En la frase "Me habría gustado verte", se está usando el condicional, por lo que alguien podría deducir que los interlocutores reconocen una condición implícita. Por lo anterior, prefiero el subjuntivo cuando no hay ninguna condición.

Por supuesto, esa es mi interpretación de las reglas. Quizás estoy dando tumbos. Si es así, agradeceré la advertencia.


----------



## Fanaya

sergiourra said:


> El indicativo —no sólo en español—  no se usa para indicar hechos hipotéticos (deseos, esperanzas), excepto en frases condicionales. Por lo tanto, no cabe usar el imperfecto del indicativo "había", en este caso, y sí podría usarse el condicional "habría".
> 
> En la frase "Me habría gustado verte", se está usando el condicional, por lo que alguien podría deducir que los interlocutores reconocen una condición implícita. Por lo anterior, prefiero el subjuntivo cuando no hay ninguna condición.
> 
> Por supuesto, esa es mi interpretación de las reglas. Quizás estoy dando tumbos. Si es así, agradeceré la advertencia.



La verdad es que tu explicación me parece más que razonable. He preguntado y me han dicho que utilizar el imperfecto de indicativo para expresar deseos es una estructura arcaica, por lo que no se debe utilizar. O sea, resumiendo, que hace varios siglos quedaría muy bonito, pero a día de hoy es normal que a los hablantes les chirríe oírlo. En fin, debe ser una manía adquirida de a saber quién o qué.


----------



## chlapec

Fanaya said:


> En fin, debe ser una manía adquirida de a saber quién o qué.



Puede ser una simple "contaminación" del portugués, en el que, coloquialmente, el imperfecto de indicativo puede sustituir al condicional (como bien sabes).


----------

